# Advice - moving to Estepona



## Elizabeth200 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, need all the help we can get, have a 5 year old and moving to Estepona area later this summer,,
We need recommendations on a good residential area and local schools.
Both nervous and excited and would appreciate advice form someone who has been here !!
Thank you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Elizabeth200 said:


> Hi, need all the help we can get, have a 5 year old and moving to Estepona area later this summer,,
> We need recommendations on a good residential area and local schools.
> Both nervous and excited and would appreciate advice form someone who has been here !!
> Thank you


Hi,
The paperwork to ask for a place at school is usually done around Easter. There is some info about education on the sticky at the top of the main Spain page in the FAQ's. There's also info there about the requirements you need to fulfil to be able to live here for more than 90 days.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, you'll need to do lots of homework and searching. The forum is a good place to start, so have a nose around. Any questions please ask. Times arent good in Spain, but as long as you have an income and healthcare covered you'll love it!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Elizabeth200 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks folks, yes loads of homework as well as the stresses of packing up here .
we are in the estepona area over Easter so will be checking out apartments and schools, we don't want to live in the middle of holiday rentals, as dread the thought of my little girls having to make new friends every 2 weeks, and have no buddies all winter - so location is very important...
the income is sorted, just hope it keeps coming, the legals we need to get our head around, we are doing this for a better quality of life in a better climate !!
Any good contacts re rental/estate agents accepted, there's so much online that its difficult to know where to start !!


----------

